# mac quadra 650 boot disk



## silverorb (Jun 3, 1999)

I had a friend ask me to help out with his mac...but he doesn't seem to have a "system start-up disk" now I don't know much about MAC, well nothing actually, so is there a boot up disk? OR should I be looking for something else? I have tried the apple site but I just keep on going in circles the only thing I came up with is a "system enabler 040 
version 1.1" not sure if that has anything to do with it or not. He has had it in storage for a LONG time so for the most part it is just the computer and no other paper work....if you follow me any help would be great!!!!

thanx-


----------



## mike cohen (Feb 5, 2000)

the quadra 650 should have an internal HD to boot from if you get an icon of a floppy disk with a flashing question mark it means it can't recognise a boot file on the disk. (corrupt file? crsashed disk?)
It is capable of booting off of a system 8.1 CD rom (provided it has a CD rom drive) but no later. i would advise you comb the mac web and look for some outlet somewhere selling system 8 CD roms i have seen them going for $20.00 or so. you might check out ebay for a used copy. make sure it is a purchased upgrade copy, if its a copy that was bundled with a new computer it wont work. you can use a floppy as a boot disk but i think you need to make one on a mac.
good luck
Mike


----------



## silverorb (Jun 3, 1999)

thanx-i'll give that a try, personally he should just break down and go buy a pc, but I'm willing to try

------------------
;&lt;909&gt;;


----------

